# 60D Battery grips. Aftermarket options?



## Heymarkolsen (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am interested in getting a battery grip for my 60D and was wondering what the aftermarket options that you can find are like compared to the Genuine Canon branded ones? Has anyone tried these and how do they compare? 

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## candyman (Sep 7, 2012)

The best is the genuine Canon branded.


But, very expensive (as you probably found out)


I bought a Meike for my 7D. I am very pleased with the quality. I am not sure if it is giving my 7D less boost while using AI Servo then if I would use the genuine Canon branded one. Never checked.


I once had a problem with the shutterbutton on the grip, not working properly (for vertical position use). It just happened after using the grip for a long time.
The problem however somehow disappeared by itself as it came. Don't know why I had this occurance.


----------



## xps (Sep 10, 2012)

I bought an Delamax-Battery grip. (Phottix), 1/3 costs of the Canon original BG,. Works well. 
(On my Eos 60D, the rubber grip loosens, but not on the grip)

The Grip is well built. Without any plastic taste. pressure-point of the buttons are equal to the Camera buttons.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't own a 60D, but I did purchase a 3rd party grip from Vello for my T1i. Seems well built and I've not had any troubles with it. They aren't the cheapest, but they are cheaper than the canon grip.

You can find their info here: http://vellogear.com/

I also tried out one of their lens hoods and found it to be just fine.


----------



## Heymarkolsen (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I actually just recieved my genuine Canon grip in the mail today. I ended up scoring it for about $60 delivered can't believe it was so cheap! 

Cheers,

Mark.


----------

